# Cpt code 26615



## codedog (Mar 9, 2010)

Patient had a orif open reduction percutaneous pinning of right fourth ad fifth metacarpal fracure dislocations.  
  would i code 26615  F8, AND THEN 
                    26615  F9 ? with a modifer 59 ?


----------



## BONDO350 (Mar 11, 2010)

yes thats right


----------

